# Japanische Mini-Wobbler 2-3,5 cm ab 7,95 Euro von Bassday und ZipBaits!



## Nippon-Tackle.com

*Mini-Wobbler 2-3,5 cm ab 6,95 Euro von Bassday und ZipBaits!*

Nippon-Tackle.com präsentiert:

Mini-Wobbler der japanischen Hersteller Bassday und ZipBaits in Größen von 2 bis 3,5 cm. Diese detailgetreuen Mini-Wobbler überzeugen durch Qualität und Perfektion im Detail - Das Laufverhalten dieser Kleinstwobbler ist beeindruckend! 

In Japan sind die Mini-Wobblerfür das gezielte Forellenfischen konzipiert worden, doch insbesondere inmitten kleinster Fischbrut sorgen Mini-Wobbler hier für Überraschungen "größerer Art". Lassen Sie sich diese Chance nicht entgehen.

Die Wobbler sind der Größe nach geordnet und sind in verschiedenen Farben bzw. Dekors verfügbar.

*ZipBaits PelletPellet S - Länge: 2 cm
*







Der kleinste Mini-Wobbler ist der Pellet Pellet S von ZipBaits mit nur 2 cm Länge und 2,4 Gramm. Dieser lippenlose Crankbait ist für 6,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand erhältlich. 

*ZipBaits Baby Hickory SR - Länge: 2,5 cm*






Als zweitkleinster Mini-Wobbler kommt der Baby Hickory mit nur 2,5 cm ins Spiel, welcher schwimmt und je nach Ausführung (SR oder MDR) 0,2 bis 0,6 m oder 0,6 bis 1 m tief taucht und so für kleine und flache Forellenbäche optimal geeignet ist. Preis: 12,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand erhältlich.

*Bassday Kangoku Crank 27F SR - Länge: 2,7 cm*






Dieser Crankbait Mini-Wobbler von Bassday besticht durch hervorragende Farben und Dekors, die andere Mini-Wobbler missen lassen. Die Version SR verfügt über einen schonenden Einzelhaken und wiegt 2,4 Gramm und ist für 15,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand erhältlich.

*Bassday Kangoku Crank 27F BS - Länge: 2,7 cm*






Die Version BS des Kangoku Crank in 27 mm wiegt mit 3 Gramm mehr als sein Bruder SR und ist mit einem Drilling ausgerüstet. Preis für diesen Mini-Wobbler: 15,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand.

*ZipBaits Hickory SR - Länge 3,4 cm*






Der große Bruder des Baby Hickory von ZipBaits, der Mini-Wobbler Hickory, verfügt über das ausgeklügelte Mag-Drive System, welches im transparenten Dekor 525 gut ersichtlich ist. Die Lauftiefe ist abhängig der Ausführung (SR, MDR, SSR) bis 20 cm oder auch über 1,8 m und erschließt somit viele Anwendungsgebiete. Die verschiedenen Hickory sind für 17,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand erhältlich.

*Bassday Sugar Deep 35F Area Edition - Länge: 3,5 cm*






Als letzten Mini-Wobbler wollen wir den Sugar Deep 35F Area Edition vorstellen, welcher in Japan speziell für Forellenseen entwickelt wurde und daher mit zwei schonenden Einzelhaken ausgerüstet ist. Dieser tieflaufende Mini-Wobbler reizt die am Grund lauernden Großforellen und überzeugt durch Dekor und Laufverhalten. Preis: 16,95 Euro inkl. Mwst zzgl. Versand.

Diese und weitere Mini-Wobbler finden Sie bei Nippon-Tackle.com. Dort sind die verschiedenen Ausführungen und Farben in dem Extra-Bereich "Mini-Wobbler" aufgeführt, welcher viele weitere Modelle bis 4,6 cm auflistet.

Petri Heil!


----------

